# Rome, from my flickr book



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

_from my flickr book:_










_*Galleria Alberto Sordi*_











*Palazzo dei Pupazzi*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

_from my flickr book:_










_*Santa Maria in Trastevere by night*_











*Auditorium Parco della musica*











*Villa Leprignana by night*











*Fontana delle Tartarughe by night*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

_from my flickr book:_










_*Campo de' Fiori Crazy Nightlife*_











*Campo de' Fiori Crazy Nightlife*


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Urbs Aeterna!
I love Rome!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Magnificent ROME :cheers:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

_from my flickr book:_










*Mausoleo di Cecilia Metella (Via Appia/Appian Way)*










*Mausoleo di Cecilia Metella (Via Appia/Appian Way)*










*Ruins of the gothic Chiesa di San Nicola (Via Appia/Appian Way)*










*Arco di Druso (Via San Sebastiano)*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

un po 'di più, per favore


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely Rome... I have a question, where are all the night clubs in Rome, in what area?


----------



## roby751 (Oct 1, 2007)

The most number of clubs are in : Trastevere, Testaccio, ostiense and now then Eur for 2-3 fantastic disco and naturrally in center of Rome! 
Bye


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm out of words with Rome.:drool:

It's a cliché but this is definitely the ETERNAL CITY!.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

roby751 said:


> The most number of clubs are in : Trastevere, Testaccio, ostiense and now then Eur for 2-3 fantastic disco and naturrally in center of Rome!
> Bye


Trastevere is becoming a "shithouse" place: dirty, degraded and dangerous.
I suggest Campo de' Fiori, Via di Tor Millina, Via del Governo Vecchio.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

_from my flickr book:_










*Old Rome: The Embassy of Belgium (Via di San Teodoro)*


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Great shots of the ruins, although that kid looks like he's about to take a wizz on the grass.










Pincio said:


> *Ruins of the gothic Chiesa di San Nicola (Via Appia/Appian Way)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Johnny Blade said:


> Great shots of the ruins, although that kid looks like he's about to take a wizz on the grass.


He was playing soccer :lol:
The white jacket and the plant are the 2 "goalposts".


----------

